
Haskell Is the Dark Souls of Programming - JackMorgan
http://deliberate-software.com/haskell-is-the-dark-souls-of-programming/
======
marvel_boy
>Please don’t hit me, Haskell does a great job of that already.

Good starting, indeed.

